
Android vs. iOS Development: Which Platform Is Better in 2017? - JulienneAvare
http://stormotion.io/blog/android-vs-ios-development-which-platform-is-better-in-2017/
======
on_and_off
>The main difficulty lies in the fragmentation.

>dev time

stopped reading after that. another piece of garbage comparison.

------
darkroma
I still think that iOS is better for an MVP, because it just simply has better
animations and you need to support not as many devices

~~~
cre9eve
But don't you think that since Android 5.0 release the situation with
animations has significantly improved?

------
Valeriia
Great analytics, thanks for that!

